# com look!



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

new picture ... come look tell me what do ya think!! .... it's in my album


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

nobody comment me


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

doveone52 said:


> Beautiful!


i thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely bird. What breed is it?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Trees Gray said:


> What a lovely bird. What breed is it?


he is a homer ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

its nice to see that this bird didnt try to fly away on you when you chose to release it ... very pretty birds you have there


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> its nice to see that this bird didnt try to fly away on you when you chose to release it ... very pretty birds you have there


none of my birds fly alway ...


----------

